# Sexy songs that get you in the sexy mood



## kaia (Jul 8, 2008)

What ones?
For me it's all about the dfa
_Sexy girl meet me in the bathroom
Sexy girl call me on the phone
Woman friend take me to your bedroom
Let me show you how I am full grown_


----------



## Alexi (Jul 9, 2008)

Hee hee.

Saving Abel's Addicted
_I'm so addicted to
All the things you do
When you're going down on me
In between the sheets..._

~And~

Buckcherry's Crazy Bitch
_Hey! You're a crazy bitch
but you fuck so good I'm on top of it
When I dream I'm doing you all night
scratches all down my back to keep me right on_


----------



## Meririn (Jul 9, 2008)

Buttons by The Pussycat Dolls
Irresistible by Jessica Simpson
If You Had My Love by Jennifer Lopez
Toxic by Britney Spears
Sexyback by Justin Timberlake
Beautiful When You're Mad by Out Of Your Mouth
Magic Stick by Lil Kim
Get Naked by Britney Spears
Foxy Foxy by Rob Zombie

In no particular order.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 9, 2008)

If I had to fuck to music, it'd be something dark and creepy and twisted and vile. <3 Like 100%!


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

Business Time - Flight of the Conchords

Video



			
				Lyrics said:
			
		

> Aww yeah
> That`s right baby.
> Girl, tonight we`re gonna make love. You know how I know, baby? `Cause it`s Wednesday. And Wednesday night is the night that we make love. Tuesday night`s the night that we go and visit your mother, but Wednesday night is the night that we make love. `Cause everything is just right conditions are perfect. There`s nothing good on TV. Conditions are perfect. You lean in close and say something sexy like, "I might go to bed I`ve got work in the morning." I know what you`re trying to say baby. You`re trying to say, "Oh, yeah. It`s business time. It`s business time."
> 
> ...


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 9, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> If I had to fuck to music, it'd be something dark and creepy and twisted and vile.


My brother! *hugs*


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

Foreigner.


----------

